# Elkhorn Resort Onanole MB



## Hornet441 (Apr 23, 2009)

We are booked into Elkhorn last week of May (23-30). Its our first trip to the area. Anything special we can look out for? Any particular unit I should be asking for or more importantly, not asking for? Any advice from experiences is most welcome. 
Thanks.


----------



## dreamin (May 1, 2009)

I am an owner at Elkhorn but I have never stayed in one of the timeshare units, only the hotel section.  We usually camp in the area.  My understanding is that when you reserve a particular unit, that is the unit you are assigned.  I don't believe you can request a certain unit.  They have two types of timeshares:  the older ones are A-frames.  I haven't seen the inside of these but they all have a deck with barbecue.  The newer units are one-story cabin style.  They are very nicely furnished and also have a deck with barbecue.  These units are 3 bedroom that sleep 10 or you can have a 2 bedroom with lock-off.  The hotel section has a very nice spa with water brought in from a mineral lake in Saskatchewan for their mineral pool.  The cost for using the mineral pool is $25/person.  My son was there recently and felt it was worth it.  They also have full spa services (massages, etc.).  As for things to do in the area, you are minutes from Riding Mountain National Park and the resort town of Wasagaming.  I believe you don't need a park pass to enter the park if you stay at the Elkhorn.  I'm hoping this is correct because national park entrance fees are very expensive.  Check with the resort before you head to the park.  The park is great for hiking, biking, golf and horseback riding (stables right next to the Elkhorn).  There is a nice walking trail that goes through town, along the lake, and to the golf course.  We usually bike it, approx. 12 km.  The lake is too cold to swim in and also has swimmer's itch.  There are boat rentals available.  The town has several nice gift shops.  There is a nature museum but I read that it was only open July & Aug.   I haven't been to any of the restaurants so I can't advise anything there.  Although the Elkhorn has quite a nice restaurant with a very good Sunday buffet for less than $20.  The weather can still be cool the end of May, but lately weather is so unpredictable!  Definitely bring a jacket for the evenings.  It will also be wood-tick season so you might want to bring repellent.  Hopefully the weather will be nice.  I'm sure you will have a very relaxing week and will enjoy the Elkhorn if you appreciate the great outdoors.


----------



## Hornet441 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Dreamin, all excellent info. Looking forward to the trip.


----------



## happymum (May 1, 2009)

We stayed there for the May long weekend a few years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it. Quite chilly, but we still found lots to do. We were in the older style A frame and found it pleasantly rustic.
Have a good trip!


----------



## Deer Path (Jun 1, 2009)

We will be checking in at the Elkhorn on June 14. We have never been in that area before and are looking forward to something different.  We hope to do some fishing and just enjoy relaxing. Do they have any wineries in MB that are not too far from that area?

We have had a very cool spring in Minnesota and I suppose MB has also. We hope it warms up both in Canada and MN.

Any advise for the area?


----------



## eal (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is a website about Manitoba wineries

http://www.winesofcanada.com/manitoba.html


----------



## Deer Path (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks ELB, we will have to see how far they are from where we will be.


----------



## Deer Path (Jun 22, 2009)

Just letting all know we had a wonderful trip to Elkhorn Resort the week of June 14. It turned out to be the first REAL week of summer. It was high 60's and into the 70's and even feeling warmer when you were in total sun. My DH got a small sunburn sitting on the deck by the outdoor hot tub.  The indoor pool was perfect and we enjoyed swimming everyday.  We are not able to do much in the way of hiking anymore so that worked for us.
We had one of the new 3BR units being in the 2BR side.  We enjoyed cooking on our gas grill every night except our last.  We ate in the lounge that night.

For anyone interested they have a 9 hole golf course that tees off by the parking lot of the lodge.  It looked very nice.  There is also a Clear Lake Golf course just down the road which we stopped and checked out. It was beautiful.

You do not have to purchase a park permit if only going to the resort but if you are going into the town of Wasagaming you must purchase one.  They had a rate for Seniors so that helped us. We did purchase a yr. permit each which was cheaper and that way we could tour the park.  We took a drive up Highway 10 through the park making several stops and it was very beautiful.  We also took the drive into the Bison Enclosure and it was really worth it. We ran into a herd of Bulls, Cows and small calves that blocked the road for a short time! We had a sunroof on our surburban so were able to get some good photos.  You cannot get out of your vehicle!

We also took the afternoon cruise on The Martese for an hour.  They were just starting to do that one cruise for the season. Late in June and into July and August they have 4 cruises including a lunch and dinner cruise.
The fish were just starting to bite so we did not try to go fishing but the town of Wasagaming is fun to walk through and stop into all the little shops that were just getting opened for the season.  They also have a log movie theatre that has movies during the season.  They change 2 times a week so you could see a few a week if you were there.

We found a wondeful used bookstore & coffeeshop in Onanole only a few miles to the south.
It was a very relaxing trip.


----------



## coolcat (Apr 12, 2010)

*Clear Lake Riding Mountain Resort*

We have been invited to stay here with family. Can anyone else post some photos or give any further reviews?

We visited the Canmore Elkhorn resort and absolutely LOVED the place and the location. The accommodations were decked out, the condo was a full spacious 1 bedroom with loft, had a kitchen, living room with pullout, balcony, fireplace, 2 bathrooms, washer dryer. The views were lovely, the condo was furnished with Aveda products, and the staff made our stay very pleasant.

We enjoyed the hot tub and pool and the place was peaceful and quiet. If the Clear lake Riding Mountain Resort is anything like the Canmore location I'd make the effort to travel 2 provinces over to stay there. The rooms are normally not within our price range but our family own there so I think we'll be booking a stay soon!


----------

